# Homeowner or Personal Plows



## Michaelefd

Hi All
New to plowing. I own a 2007 Ford Explorer Sports Trac, and I was thinking of making use of it to plow my long 250' driveway and maybe some neighbors driveways to make a little money nothing crazy.
Looking at some plows online and pricing them, I've checked into, Fisher Homesteader, Meyer Home Plow, Sno-away, Snow Bear and a couple of others. Most of there weight seems to be about the same 250 lbs.
I'm leaning toward the Fisher Homesteader due to, wireless remote (joystick available) and price $3,650.00
Most of the others due not have total control from inside the truck like the Fisher.

If anyone has any input I'd like to see if anyway has used it or tried any of the plows mentioned.
thanks
Michael -Massachusetts


----------



## snoway63

seems like alot of money for a light wieght plow maybe Im wrong , get a couple prices


----------



## basher

Michaelefd;1136147 said:


> .
> I'm leaning toward the Fisher Homesteader due to, wireless remote (joystick available) and price $3,650.00
> 
> Sorry Charlie, No wireless remote with the Homesteader/suburbanite  That would be the Snoway
> 
> Most of the others due not have total control from inside the truck like the Fisher.


Well the Snoway does and as you mentioned it has wireless remote available as well as down pressure, a 22" moldboard and the EIS system for the lighting. EIS had no switches relays or high dollar Iso-modules to go bad.


----------



## Michaelefd

*Snow Dogg Vs Fisher Homesteader*

Sno-aways are to much and down pressure from talking to people is a little overrated. The Fisher Homesteader does come with a wireless remote, I have checked and for the most part all others don;t have total control for smaller plows.
I am now looking into the Snow-Dogg, seems like a great plow only $60.00 more and seems to be built stronger than the Homesteader.
Does anyone have or have info on the MD 68 SnowDogg?


----------



## RangerDogg

Well i have the snowdogg on my 05 ranger.It IS A great plow for the money.I bought mine because the homesteader looked a little weak i thought for money.I have seen a guy around where i live with one on f150 and it looks like it does a great job.But what i can see it trips easy .The snow dog is a great plow for money ,If it was me and your only going to do a few just look at homesteader again or the curtis .The fisher is a lot lighter for you truck.


----------



## basher

Michaelefd;1136497 said:


> The Fisher Homesteader does come with a wireless remote, I have checked and for the most part all others don;t have total control for smaller plows.?


Double check on that wireless


----------



## mercer_me

Michaelefd;1136497 said:


> I am now looking into the Snow-Dogg, seems like a great plow only $60.00 more and seems to be built stronger than the Homesteader.


Ya, you are better off with the Snow Dogg. The Homesteader is a "tinker toy" IMO.


----------



## Michaelefd

Thanks, I think for the price the SnonDogg is a good deal. Fisher makes a good plow but in the case of the Homestaeader looks like there are better options.

Michael


----------



## mercer_me

Michaelefd;1136727 said:


> Thanks, I think for the price the SnonDogg is a good deal. Fisher makes a good plow but in the case of the Homestaeader looks like there are better options.
> 
> Michael


Fisher makes a realy good plow besides the Homesteader. They should have never stoped making small steel plows.


----------



## Michaelefd

I ordered the MD68 Snowdogg today they should be installing it Thursday. Got an even better deal at a place in NH for $3,300 installed. The only other issue was a lift kit. There isn't many made for the 2007 explorer sports trac, found one for $285.00 made by Truxx. Its a front and back lift kit. Anyone know how it will effect the ride or if I even need them?
thanks


----------



## basher

You are getting your lift kit installed before the plow aren't you?


----------



## Michaelefd

The shop I'm having the plow installed is also doing the lift kit. So it will be installed before the plow. Do you think lift kits are needed on small suv's like mine? They changed the design of the fram on my 2007 sports trac. This was the first year of the change.


----------



## plowguy43

No, I wouldn't waste the money unless you are going to go off road. Why have it lifted year round (wasting gas and ride comfort) when you'll only have the plow on during storms a few months a year?

Put some weight against the tailgate and you'll be fine.


----------



## Michaelefd

hey, the shop ordered it but not installed yet. The problem is that the Explorer Sports Trac sits so low normally, with the plow on it and driving sometimes on the highway I think the front end will be dragging. The owner of the shop said most people add it on and if they don't there back soon after to install on.
I hear you about the ride and gas though, I think I'll try it out and if I hate them I'll have them removed.


----------



## Beachernaut

Michaelefd;1142696 said:


> hey, the shop ordered it but not installed yet. The problem is that the Explorer Sports Trac sits so low normally, with the plow on it and driving sometimes on the highway I think the front end will be dragging. *The owner of the shop said most people add it on and if they don't there back soon after to install on.*I hear you about the ride and gas though, I think I'll try it out and if I hate them I'll have them removed.


Sounds a little fishy to me. I run an S10 Blazer (comparable to your Explorer) with a Homesteader and have no problems with front end clearance. Are you sure the shop isn't trying to make a little extra money from you.

Don't know about the wireless remote with the Homesteader. I do know that it wasn't offered a couple years ago when I bought mine.

Edit: I just took a look at the Truxx leveling kit for your Explorer Sports Trac. It looks like it's just a mount for the torsion bar. Before you spend the extra money, crawl under your rig and turn up the stock bars. I'll bet you've got some to play with, you may not need the new mounts.


----------



## Captain

I have a Homesteader on my 2004 Explorer - you should't need the lift kit. My front end doesn't move more than maybe a 1/4" when I lift my blade and I have plenty of clearance.

Make sure you put the proper ballast in the back to offset the plow. I use 50lb bags of stone.


----------



## the new boss 92

Michaelefd;1136497 said:


> Sno-aways are to much and down pressure from talking to people is a little overrated. The Fisher Homesteader does come with a wireless remote, I have checked and for the most part all others don;t have total control for smaller plows.
> I am now looking into the Snow-Dogg, seems like a great plow only $60.00 more and seems to be built stronger than the Homesteader.
> Does anyone have or have info on the MD 68 SnowDogg?


with a 250lb plow i would have to disagree with you that dp is overrated. when the snow is wet and heavy the plow will go right over the topof the snow thus not moving as much. im experincing this in wet snow with a 700lb plow!


----------



## Michaelefd

Hey
thanks for all the import. I ended up getting the Snowdogg MD68 installed Thursday. I like it a lot, from no experiance anyway. It looks like a solid plow, weighs more than the Homesteader almost 400 lbs and is all stainless steel.
I did put in the Truxx lift kit, I just thought the extra height could not hurt, the Explorer Sports trac seems lower than other trucks.
I was impressed with way the truck lifted the plow and drove the 15 or so miles back home, I can not really feel the lift kid while riding.so even thou it cost me some more money I'm happy to have the little extra clearence. I did not have a chance to read the replys on here till now so maybe would have reconsidered but its done now so no sense 2nd guessing as long as its not effecting my ride.
I will try and take pictures in the next few days and post them, thanks again for the help.


----------



## Stik208

Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## Michaelefd

Just what advice are you talking about? I'm definitely not giving anyone advice just sharing and learning from other posts . If you are referring to the life kit, I guess it just depends who you talk to, I did not have enough experience on my own, just from reading post on here and talking to a couple of different installers about them I decided to add it. If two different mechanics from two different shops are wrong and others on here who have installed lift kits then it does not give you much to go on.


----------



## MBrooks420

For the record its "Sport Trac" What kind of lift did they install? Body lift? Torsion bar keys?


----------



## mercer_me

I allways figured them Sport Tracs had the same frame and suspension as the Ranger. I was wrong, them Sport Tracs are wicked light duty. I would't eaven consider putting a plow on one.


----------



## MBrooks420

The Sport Trac has the same front suspension as the 98 and up Ranger and the 96-01 Explorer.


----------



## mercer_me

MBrooks420;1149949 said:


> The Sport Trac has the same front suspension as the 98 and up Ranger and the 96-01 Explorer.


The rear suspension is diferent. I was almost positive the front suspension was diferent to. But, I must be wrong.


----------



## 91AK250

the 01-05 sport tracs are identical to the 95-01 explorer and or 98-current 4x4 ranger. suspention wise also share motor/tranny/dash..


but in 2006 just like the explorer they went with a whole new suspention and IRS. so it has coils on all 4 corners.


----------



## Michaelefd

*Snow Dogg Plow on Explorer Sports Trac*

Hey
I finallly got around to getting a picture on here. The plow has been working great for a small personal plow, fully funtional from inside the truck. I have a 250 paved driveway and i have no problem moving the snow. I also do another very long driveway unpaved and have had no problems there. You are not going to be able to move mountains with this plow and truck but you can succesfully move a lot of snow.
You might be able to see I added a lift kit to this, not sure i needed it but its on now and I don't really notice it anymore.
I live North of Boston so this winter has been brutal. More snow on the way. If you are looking for a plow for personal use and maybe a few other driveways with a small suv I would recommend it.
Good Luck
Michael


----------



## Michaelefd

The life kit installed was small metal rings in front and in back, There was only one company selling kits for the sports track. off the top of my head i think it was Truxx Manufacturing. Here is there linkhttp://www.truxxx.com/.


----------



## loudcav

I hope they sold you an alignment too cause if they didnt you will have abnormal tire wear


----------



## Michaelefd

Update. After plowing a couple of seasons with one having one storm and only using it for my driveway and a few others. The snow Snowdogg MD68 works great and is a great plow for home use and small driveways and with a bigger truck could do a lot more. I never had trouble moving snow with it and live in New England area. 
The problem I am having now is with the 2007 Explorer Sports Trac, the transmission is slipping and it appears that I will need to have it rebuilt. The truck has just over 80,000 miles on it. I'm not sure that the small amount of plowing I did, (maybe 6 storms and few driveways, some very long) had anything to do with the transmission going. Price to fix would be around $2,600. Last year I spend $1,400 to fix the exhaust manifold, bolts snapped off and needed to be retapped. This was a ford problem. I'd like to say that I have only towed with it once since owning it. I bought it with 11,000 miles on it. Some would know better than me if the transmission was related to plowing, personally I think at 70,000 miles some Ford trucks start to breakdown.


----------



## Snowzilla

Plowing is a lot of Fwd/Rev cycles on a transmission. It sounds like it may be too late now. This may be common sense to many but make sure vehicle is completely stopped before changing directions / shifting transmission. If not it takes it accelerates the wear of a tranny for sure.


----------



## Michaelefd

thanks for the information. I don't think I was shifting aggressively without coming to a stop but I'm sure I wasn't perfect and may have some times. I guess its a good idea to get a beefed up truck with a stronger transmission or be very careful. I really hadn't used that much over the last two years but maybe the transmission in these light weight trucks are not strong enough to handle the constant shifting. Sometimes we find out the hard way!!!:realmad:


----------



## Snowzilla

I doubt one plowing event caused this. It may have been on its way. I'm not a transmission expert. But sometimes there are some serviceable things that can be done before a complete replacement. I'd take it to some transmission shop you trust. I think sometimes dealerships just go for remove & replace instead of fixing what you got.

I'm sure you have already checked the ATF fluid level.


----------



## theholycow

Didn't you plow the 2010-2011 season with it? That season was *brutal* in New England. That season probably destroyed lots of plow truck transmissions, small and large alike.

Have you serviced your transmission per schedule? For that 2010-2011 season you should have serviced it per the "Special Operating Conditions" schedule, or more realistically, you should have done it after that season regardless of miles. For the few events we've had since then you should just follow the normal schedule.

Although the folks on this site think they're too macho for 4LO, using 4LO makes the job easier on your transmission even when you're not pushing a lot of snow. You might want to do that.

If you don't have an auxiliary transmission cooler (often included in towing packages), you should have one for towing and plowing, and in my opinion every automatic transmission should have one. Between lack of auxiliary transmission coolers and neglect of transmission service, every junkyard is full of good engines and bad transmissions...

Exhaust manifold bolts failing (and the resulting drill-out mess) is common on older (20 years) vehicles but I'm surprised it happened to your newer vehicle.


----------



## CAT 245ME

theholycow;1568222 said:


> If you don't have an auxiliary transmission cooler (often included in towing packages), you should have one for towing and plowing, and in my opinion every automatic transmission should have one. Between lack of auxiliary transmission coolers and neglect of transmission service, every junkyard is full of good engines and bad transmissions...


I agree, tranny coolers are a must have on a plow truck. At the end of each plowing season, my trucks go to the tranny shop for a compete servicing. Cost is too cheap not to do it.


----------



## bazjeepers

Any updates on how your Explorer Sport Trac held up with the transmission and the snow season this year.


----------



## jasonv

Michaelefd;1567931 said:


> The problem I am having now is with the 2007 Explorer Sports Trac, the transmission is slipping and it appears that I will need to have it rebuilt. The truck has just over 80,000 miles on it. I'm not sure that the small amount of plowing I did, (maybe 6 storms and few driveways, some very long) had anything to do with the transmission going.


This is pretty much the reason I stick with manual transmissions. ESPECIALLY when it comes to plowing or hauling. Unless you really beat the thing, worst you do is mess up the clutch, which is a 4-beer job and $200.


----------



## ggb6259

I had an 01 Montaineer with an MD75. You could have gone with the wider plow. 
5 years now and it's been a virtually trouble free plow. 

On my Ram 1500 now and still working.. My story is simlar just do my drive and few others. Plow has paid for itself several times over. Truck wear and tear has also been minimal. New shocks this year but they were due. I have a tie rod to put in when it eventually warms up. I did go with timbrens on the front and used about 400lbs ballast (more than recommended.). No need for lift kit imho. I also added a backdrag edge from snopwdogg as a well and it does help...

one piece of advice... when you take the plow off. Leave the truck running, put plow in float. While truck is running push lift cylinder down as far as you can. You will get a lot of slop in the chain. Disconnect the connectors remove the plow. Before you pull away drive truck back up to the plow and set the plow mount points so that they are about 1/2" over the truck side mount pins. When you go back to put it on there is no guessing. Level ground is key!....


----------

